# FMIC in a Rabbit?



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

I know It's possible but I would like to see some pictures and dimensions from people who have done it. Come one come all and post some pictures!


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

I think that if you tried searching that, there would be a few threads already. I know that I posted a while ago pics of my G60 IC front mounted in the grill of my '81 Cabby.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Shawn B)*

Thanks! I'll try the search.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

The search didn't help much. Does anyone know of any intercoolers from other non VW vehicles that will work?


----------



## GTI1-G60 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Most commen in Europe are the IC of the VW LT or the Mercedes Sprinter.
Both the same concept Light truck.
The have a one that will fit right in.
Think if you search the German Ebay on "ladeluftkühler sprinter" you could have some hits









I have a Golf G60 IC in full effect in the front. No cut off 3 rows of the IC. And an opend frontpanel.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (GTI1-G60)*

I'm gona be using a intercooler from a Toyota Supra. With some modification it will work perfect.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

SRT-4 stock intercooler


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Ted Brogan)*

/\ Sweet.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

buy mine...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2404104
make me a fair offer and it's yours.


----------



## Slave2theBunny (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (vdubspeed)*

I'm using a Yonaka intercooler 21x 9 x3


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Slave2theBunny)*

I was going to move to a 15.5x12x3, but seeing these 20" cores makes me want to go bigger







I'd have to run hood pins due to the height of the cooler...it doesn't clear the hood latch mechanism.


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

I've used the intercooler form a '91 Turbo Supra:








I had to change the intake and outlet tube(cut them off, turn them, and weld them back on), but it fits nicely:


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Plenty of room there. Here is mine.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (84turboGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84turboGTI* »_









I'm gona be using the same intercooler. (I'm not tring to copy 84turboGTI, I got the same intercooler off Ebay for $20.00! I'm on a budget here people.)


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

I was wondering, what is the best type of intercooler in terms of pressure drop?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroKid83* »_
I'm gona be using the same intercooler. (I'm not tring to copy 84turboGTI, I got the same intercooler off Ebay for $20.00! I'm on a budget here people.)

You're copying 84turbo gti, that makes baby jesus cry.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

One without inlet and outlet on the same size is a good starting point,though i could be wrong but that one of the worse possible designs u can get


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (rossmc1)*

Nice Supra intercooler.....


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (hazw8st)*

Jason, why did you have to run hood pins if the cooler was only 9" talll??? ...Looks like there is still room for a latch...


----------



## digiguy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cnbrown)*

I use an Audi 5000 IC with inlet and outlet on the same side and it cools the temps by 30-40 degrees. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (digiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digiguy* »_I use an Audi 5000 IC with inlet and outlet on the same side and it cools the temps by 30-40 degrees. I'm really happy with it.

I'll check that out next time I am at the local wrecking yards, thanks!


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

you could also pick your own dimensions, and go custom (see my sig







)


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (silverbullet420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullet420* »_you could also pick your own dimensions, and go custom (see my sig







)

That is also very true....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (hazw8st)*

This is NOT my car.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*

Thanks for the pic........but no thanks. _Who chopped up that car?_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (hazw8st)*

I don't see why you would wana put the IC down there so close to the road.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroKid83* »_I don't see why you would wana put the IC down there so close to the road.

to collect rocks and road debris, of course (duh!)








ted brogan's setup was pretty cool. i seen that shizzle.
the srt-4 IC looked like it was made to fit.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (N2N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N2N* »_
to collect rocks and road debris, of course (duh!)








ted brogan's setup was pretty cool. i seen that shizzle.
the srt-4 IC looked like it was made to fit.

SRT-4 you say? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## afipunkrk (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

I've got an SRT-4 FMIC that I'll sell if ya want...It's mint


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (afipunkrk)*

here's mine


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (retroracer)*

/\ Sick!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

I just got a slightly different intercooler of Ebay. It's still from a Toyota Supra but it's got a 24" core and the inlet/outlet are on opposite sides. I'll post pictures of both intercoolers when I get the other one. This will allow me to keep the intercooler plumbing as short as possible for less pressure drop.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Here are some older pics of the 944 turbo FMIC setup that I did for my Cabby...
















This car is going to be replumbed/converted to AWIC come summer...
Peter T.


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (BUNNYLOVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_Plenty of room there. Here is mine.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick car


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (CuseTownGTi)*

I found another Toyota Supra intercooler on Ebay that's similar to the one pictured above but It's wider and the inlet and outlet are on opposite sides instead of both on the same. This one will work better because it will allow me to keep the IC pipe as short as possible. I'll post some pics as soon as I get the IC.


----------



## tremp (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

heres a pic of my cousins, its a work in progress. He is re-designing the tubes for better fitment.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (tremp)*


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (tremp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tremp* »_heres a pic of my cousins, its a work in progress. He is re-designing the tubes for better fitment.









I understand that this is a work in progress but I would attempt to reinforce the hood latch area since someone took out the bracket that helps support rigid.
You got to admire someone using a claw hammer on some project. Looks like there are other butchers out there other than me







.


_Modified by Butcher at 8:35 AM 5-1-2006_


----------



## callawayrabbit (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Butcher)*

here's a side pick, modified 740 intercooler


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

more of a BFMIC (bottom front mount i/c)








this is at a/c style callaway intercooler...anyone have the specs on this im not sure of the actual numbers?


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_









Very nice work man!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Heres' my bunny


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Jeebus)*

/\ Also very nice!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_more of a BFMIC (bottom front mount i/c)










Just pondering this... if water happens to go in there, could that create problems? Seems like it would.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Heres' my bunny










Amazing. Where did you get the idea?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_
Just pondering this... if water happens to go in there, could that create problems? Seems like it would.









If by problems you mean cooling it off better than yes it would.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Amazing. Where did you get the idea?


















To be honest.. My cars been long since painted and in creation before that car ever hit the streets... I just don't have a business paying for mine so it's taken me a lot longer. 
Trust me I wasn't happy when I saw that car. Still looks hot though.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_more of a BFMIC (bottom front mount i/c)









nice, i considered going this route on my glx as well.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*

Not even close IMO.


----------



## mk2ridah (Apr 17, 2005)

i see that you guys put the ic in front of the radiator.does can some please explain why its ok


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
If by problems you mean cooling it off better than yes it would.

I was just gona say the same thing. I had this argument with a friend of mine just a few days ago and he still can't figure it out.









_Quote, originally posted by *mk2ridah* »_
i see that you guys put the ic in front of the radiator.does can some please explain why its ok


Well if it was behind the radiator the intercooler would heat up from the hot air flowing through it as you drive down the road, not good. When you mount the IC in front of the radiator the cool air passing through it lowers the temperature of the pressurized air from the turbo, before going through the radiator. (the outside air flowing through the IC and radiator not the air inside the IC itself.) Basically you want the cool outside air to hit the IC first not the radiator because if it was the other way around you would be heating the IC which kinda defeats the purpose of having one to begin with. 



_Modified by EuroKid83 at 11:43 PM 5-2-2006_


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (InspiringTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InspiringTech* »_Not even close IMO.

Please elaborate.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Amazing. Where did you get the idea?









a similar color and some polish?


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Jeebus)*

The only things in common (like the guy said above me), is similar color and some polish. One has fully shaved bay and a 16vT, the other has a lightly smoothed bay with a N/A VR.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_To be honest.. My cars been long since painted and in creation before that car ever hit the streets... I just don't have a business paying for mine so it's taken me a lot longer. 



Ha. That car took 5 years and was paid for by the owner. Nice try though.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Ha. That car took 5 years and was paid for by the owner. Nice try though. 


hmm... interesting. My bad then.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (Jeebus)*

Stay tuned yall, I got pictures of the new intercooler on the way!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (callawayrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *callawayrabbit* »_here's a side pick, modified 740 intercooler









Is that intercooler from a Volvo 740? Looks like it fits well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

thats not a stock 740 intercooler. its cut down. looks like a lot too... volvos have lots of nice turbo parts and there all over the junk yards just look


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (ikonwun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikonwun* »_thats not a stock 740 intercooler. its cut down. looks like a lot too... volvos have lots of nice turbo parts and there all over the junk yards just look 

True that.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

BUMP


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (ikonwun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikonwun* »_olvos have lots of nice turbo parts and there all over the junk yards just look 
 
You got that right!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (hazw8st)*

Here's some pictures of the Toyota Supra IC I scored of Ebay...








I had to move the radiator back and to the right a bit to allow the IC to fit.
















It's wierd how well this intercooler fit's into a Rabbit.








Eventually I'm gona get a nice Treadstone bar and plate IC to replace this one but for now I think the Supra IC is gona work good. 


_Modified by EuroKid83 at 10:58 PM 6-4-2006_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Bump.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

Also for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2614673


----------



## mk1alexander (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (mk1alexander)*

so does anyone have a good dimension to go off of when looking around for an I/C? Im selling the bottom mount callaway and going with front mount...


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (cabzilla)*

How is that copied it isnt even remotely the same,if they did copy it then that VR6 is a copy or the orange mk1 from UK that was built before it and shown in just about every VW magazine and forum in the world.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FMIC in a Rabbit? (EuroKid83)*

hopefully i will get the one im asking for Precision Turbo AS1021 -26.75"L x 6.20"H x 3.50"D 350-Hp


----------

